# 4/5ths Engaged



## moondoggie (Apr 16, 2006)

Hiya,

Just got back from my midwife appt and I am 4/5ths engaged and am so surprised about it!  I have been convinced I won't go to 40 weeks and the midwife said I just might be right.  Can I ask that if the baby is engaged at 33+5 it means that it will come early?  I am confused!!!

Thank you xxxx

Carrie
xoxoxoxo


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Babies can be engaged from very early on, but it doesn't necessarily mean that you will go into premature labour.  We class full term as 37 weeks, so your midwife may have meant that.  Don't worry, it doesn't mean that you will be labouring anytime soon,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## moondoggie (Apr 16, 2006)

Thank you so much for the very speedy reply!!!  I had visions of having the baby in a few weeks!!

Carrie
xoxoxo


----------

